# Pink Eye/ Ring Worm



## Tdurkee (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I am new to farming, and have a few head that have gotten both pink eye and round worm. I have heard a few ways of treating them, but I am curious what your go to would be for treatment. These are beef cattle, so always haver free roam of the pasture and barn. A friend of mine will bring over a chute if need be. Thanks for any help on this.

Sincerely,
Theresa


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

First things first is quarantine them!
Have your buddy bring a chute and treat all the cattle.


----------

